# How much substrate for 60 gallon tank?



## PlantsAndMe

Hey guys, I was wondering how much lbs of gravel/substrate would be needed for a 60 gallon long tank? The tank dimensions are L: 48 inch, W: 15 inch, H: 18 inch. I was thinking of getting 20 lbs of Eco-complete and 25 lbs of Estes black ultra stone for a total of 45 lbs of substrate. The Estes is found at Petco for $13.99 (http://petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?R=3107&PC=productlist&Nav=220&N=24 105&sku=741078&familyID=9401&) and the color is pretty black:


----------



## dennis

I would use entirely Eco Complete or ADA Aquasoil. If cost is an issue, you can get 100lbs of Black Beauty Blasting Grit for around $12 or 50lbs of SoilMaster Select charcoal(color) for about $16.

Here is a good calculator to help you decide how much you need. If you choose to go with the blasting grit or the Soilmaster, you can pretty much figure it by Eco Complete. I really would not use the Estes stuff, its really not that nice, its to big and you'll be unhappy with it in the future.

Good luck and welcome to APC


----------



## PlantsAndMe

I would get the Soilmaster Charcoal if it wasn't for the shipping prices that it charges to my nearest civic center. Where can I find the Black Beauty Blasting Grit?


----------



## dennis

I got mine through a local landscape supply. Check the yellow pages under sandblasting.


----------



## MatPat

Here is the calculator that Dennis mentioned :

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


----------



## dennis

Yeah, I always do that. Sorry


----------



## PlantsAndMe

I knew there was a substrate calculator somewhere, I just forgot where . Thanks for the link =)


----------



## filipnoy85

I think a 50lb bag of soilmaster will fill it up. I used a bag on a 55 gallon, which I'm guessing has near the same footprint. It's pretty fine, which is great for roots. Cheap too if you can get it.


----------



## PlantsAndMe

I was going to buy the SS charcoal if only the shipping costs weren't so much (extra $30 bucks). They did have the SS red avaiable but after thinking about it for a while, I realize substrates wouldn't be too good in a betta imbellis community and I reckon using plant anchors and floating plants would be better. Thanks for the help though guys


----------

